# Yellowstone Not



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Our planned Yellowstone trip bit the dust. 2 days before we were supposed to leave We got a call that our daughter in Ft Worth was thrown from a horse and broke collar bone and shoulder She is OK but we spent most of June sitting in her 1 bedroom apartment taking care of her and going stir crazy . Doctor said she couldn't go to work for at least 4 weeks so we took her on a short trip to Estes Park, Santa Fe and Carlsbad. Took out the outback swivel chair and put in a lazy boy that she could sleep sitting up on. My back locked up on the crappy Outback mattress even with the 3 inch foam pad so I replaced it with a Sealy posturpedic. Were able to spend some quality time with daughter and her nutty miniature pinscher (have never traveled with dog now I know why-- Too many places you can't go or someone sits in vehicle babysitting dog)
Anyway, managed to scrape a post and bend up the sheetmetal at bottom of slideout.
Good campsites: Ellis Kansas city park $15 water and electric- great stop over.
Brantly Lake SP at Carlsbad about 18 water and electric.
Rocky mountain NP kinda high $20 for no hookups --Alpenglen campgroud is first come others are reservtion so hard to get into. Muller SP near Colorado Springs very nice but forget weekends without reservation and reservations must be 3 days ahead and the office is closed on weekends.
Had not been able to camp at home (South MS)since we bought Outback last Aug.due to all parks either messed up byKatrina or filled permanently with FEMA trailers. Just 1 shakedown cruise to Vicksburg Casino campground but didn't think to run furnace in our climate.
First time we tried to use furnace in Colorado it blew fuses and wouldn't run fortunately warranty not up till end of July so at home now and have it at dealers. Additional problem front side jalousie windows would gradually open in bad headwind damaged shades-dealer fixing.
Anyway Yellowstone another time 'cause will probably have to go to Cape Cod for other daughter's wedding next summer but I'll get there one day.
Outback was very comfortable though fridge had some problems due I think to overpacking but bought a battery operated inside fan and that helped.
Next year North East and Maine and will spend full 2 months. Locations in west just too far apart now at price of diesel.. Got about 11mpg towing with 2500HD Silverado about 8 hitting 50-60mph headwind in Southern Colorado.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

rtavi,

Wow, what a bummer. Glad your dauther's OK; was sure nice of you to tend to her.

Glad you were able to get out anyway and enjoy _some_ scenery.

Maybe your trip will go better next year.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

rtavi said:


> Muller SP near Colorado Springs very nice but forget weekends without reservation and reservations must be 3 days ahead and the office is closed on weekends.[snapback]129796[/snapback]​


Ah yes...the most popular state park in Colorado requires much more than three days ahead for a weekend stay. You are lucky to get into Mueller by making a reservation three months ahead.

Sorry about the damage to the camper as well. I would cry.

Randy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear you had such a tough time







Glad your daughter is OK









Once you get everything smoothed out, you should a much better outing next time. My DH has a bad back too and we too bought a real mattress...a little pricey, but well worth it.

Take care,
Dawn sunny


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

so did the mattress make much differance?


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Ah yes...the most popular state park in Colorado requires much more than three days ahead for a weekend stay. You are lucky to get into Mueller by making a reservation three months ahead.

Sorry about the damage to the camper as well. I would cry.

Randy 
Yeah if we had known we were going to Muller ahead of time there we would have gotten reservations like those we had to cancel in yYellowstone. Fortunately we hit it on a Monday and made our other moves during the week and were able to call ahead to Brantly which was pretty deserted. Stayed a Cochiti Lake between Santa Fe and Albaquere Cors of engineeers with first come. If you get a chance visit the Tent Rocks Nat Mon. there a really neat hike up a verry narrow slit canyon among lots of hoodoo formations. Go in the morning and it's cool and shady.
As for damage to camper it luckily is just thje sheet metal at bottom of slide out No damage to actual body in anyplace that will leak or cause problems If I had to bend something its the best place. dont know when I'll fix it though since dealer said about 250 for part but about $200 for shipping. Insurance has $500 deductible. I can straighten most of it myself just leaving the 2-3 inch hole torn in it.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

rtavi said:


> Randy,
> Stayed a Cochiti Lake between Santa Fe and Albaquere Cors of engineeers with first come.
> [snapback]129808[/snapback]​


Ah yes, we have been to Cochiti as well. We stayed at Tetilla Peak.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

rtavi,

Sorry to hear you never made it too Yellowstone. Sounds like you did a pretty good job of turning lemons into lemonaid though!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Katrina said:


> so did the mattress make much differance?
> [snapback]129807[/snapback]​


Oh yes! I was in really bad pain (have bad back) and could hardly stand up or get out of bed after week with Outback mattress. New matress fixed me right up within 3 days I quit hurting. Sleeps better than the mattress on my bed at home!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your daughter glad she is ok
And that's a bummer about some of the CG
Happy to hear the new mattress fixed you right









Don


----------

